# Moving to UK, can I bring my pets with?



## AFairbairn (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for some advice or information. Hopefully this is the right forum to ask, was not sure. Anyway, the likelihood that I will be moving to the UK from Germany next summer is high, where exactly remains to be seen. I, if at all possible, intend on bringing my animals with me. Besides my two cats (not asking about them, but if you know anything please feel free to share), I have a Morelia bredli, a Varanus acanthurus and a Python regius. Are there any regulations, laws etc. that would prevent me from being able to bring them with. Also how do landlords typically view reptiles as pets? Can they refuse to rent to me because of it, do I even need to inform them I am keeping reptiles? Do I need any documents, such as health certificates or anything for the animals if I can bring them with? Is there a website or any other resources where I can look this all up?

Thank you in advance for any information.
-Andrew


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I think you need to get permission from your Landlord about your pets, you wouldn't want to be evicted! 

Your cats will need Pet Passports and inoculations for Rabies, micro chip, etc. There is lots of information about it here although it's from the UK outwards, I think the rules are for the whole EU.

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview

I've just got my dog Pet Passported, it was pretty simple - all done at the vets. They need to be done 3 weeks before they travel. I think you need to worm them too coming from Europe. If you travel by ferry they can just stay in their carry baskets in the car for the crossing. 

The reptiles is a bit different. I'm moving to Ireland with mine so have been investigating traveling in the EU. I am pretty sure they can just go on the ferry and stay in your car in their travel containers. If they are a CITES species (which I don't think yours are) you will need paperwork for them. I emailed the Irish Agriculture Department as there was a lot of conflicting information and I was told my Royals/Corns/Kings were fine, and to contact their DEFRA for anything that was CITED just to check.

The Germans and other European breeders all bring their stock over here for the shows on the ferries so it must be fairly straightforward.



Edit - just reading that website and it says this so you'll be ok bringing them -

Other types of pet
There are no restrictions on bringing pet rodents, rabbits, birds, ornamental fish, invertebrates, amphibians and reptiles to the UK from other EU countrie


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been to reptile shows in Germany, to bring them back all you need is a receipt with the common and latin name of each species in case customs want to check. Obviously as these are already your pets and I doubt you still have receipts I would just clearly label what species each are. Someone else will probably give you further advice. One day I hope to make the same move in reverse!


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I've brough back snakes & lizards several times from the Hamm show over the last few years. I've never been quizzed at customs about all the boxes in the back of the car (to me looks very dodgy, 4 blokes, middle of the night, lots of boxes, departed UK two days earlier with no boxes :hmm 

Most I had was a lady customs offier saying what's in the boxes, answer snakes, response errr, go please, quickly.

The majority of the sellers at Hamm are happy to provide paperwork but as said never been asked to declare it.

I've never brought back restriced/cities restricted reptiles but with the normal aperthy apparent at the border . . . 

Good luck with your move


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Those species can be driven from Germany to the UK absolutely fine. If possible having a piece of paper which states who the breeder was will help. I know it's not official but there are limits for example on the amount of WC royal pythons that can be brought in - however if stopped by customs and you tell them you are transporting your personal pets you should have no problems. 

I have been questioned about moving 50+ snakes at once from the UK to Germany and have simply showed them a receipt from the breeder with no issues.

Your cats will also be fine to move as long as they have a pet passport. This is really important so don't try and move them without it because if caught you could be left with an extremely large bill and a long quarantine period. The pet passport requires that they be microchipped and vaccinated (rabies) and you must wait at least 21 days after the rabies vaccination before travelling.

You absolutely need to inform your landlord before moving in that you have pets. Most landlords in the UK have no pet clauses in the contract which means they can throw you out if you break the contract. Those that do allow pets will often ask a hefty security deposit to cover damages - this is especially true of cats since they are more likely to scratch furniture, pull up carpet etc.


----------



## AFairbairn (Sep 24, 2013)

Athravan said:


> Those species can be driven from Germany to the UK absolutely fine. If possible having a piece of paper which states who the breeder was will help. I know it's not official but there are limits for example on the amount of WC royal pythons that can be brought in - however if stopped by customs and you tell them you are transporting your personal pets you should have no problems.
> 
> I have been questioned about moving 50+ snakes at once from the UK to Germany and have simply showed them a receipt from the breeder with no issues.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. I found all the regs for cats, we have the passports they just need to be microchipped and vaccinated. We wont be moving for 7 months but I want everything lined up to make a smooth transition. I also noticed when looking for apartments how often they say no pets... quite annoying. I am only looking at unfurnished apartments since I have all my own stuff I will be using, so hopefully there won't be too much of a security deposit. By the way what are the typical sites people use for looking for flats in the UK? I am only familiar with the U.S. and German ones, and what google has shown me when searching for flats to rent UK.

-Andrew


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

AFairbairn said:


> Thank you for the response. I found all the regs for cats, we have the passports they just need to be microchipped and vaccinated. We wont be moving for 7 months but I want everything lined up to make a smooth transition. I also noticed when looking for apartments how often they say no pets... quite annoying. I am only looking at unfurnished apartments since I have all my own stuff I will be using, so hopefully there won't be too much of a security deposit. By the way what are the typical sites people use for looking for flats in the UK? I am only familiar with the U.S. and German ones, and what google has shown me when searching for flats to rent UK.
> 
> -Andrew


It can be a slog but you can find pet-friendly rentals. Generally speaking you will have more luck if you can talk direct to the property owner rather than a company. You can then explain the personality of your pets and your level of responsibility and offer to pay a security deposit that would cover replacement carpets. Having your own furniture is definitely a plus. Apartments are less likely to accept pets than houses in my opinion but finances may be restricting you there. It may take a while but I'm confident you can find something - I rented for 10 years with pets and each time we needed to move it was a slog to find somewhere but talking to owners direct usually led us to something suitable.

You could try Gumtree | Free classified ads from the #1 classifieds site in the UK to contact rental owners direct.


----------

